
Open Science Training Handbook - kensai
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/324451280_Open_Science_Training_Handbook
======
kensai
v1.1 link: [https://github.com/Open-Science-Training-Handbook/Open-
Scien...](https://github.com/Open-Science-Training-Handbook/Open-Science-
Training-Handbook/tree/1.1)

